# Critique my cycle? Test, NPP, Dbol



## Milo (May 13, 2015)

Stats are 6'2, 210 lbs. Age 26 with 3 cycles under my belt (1. Test Dbol, 2. Test Dbol, 3. Test Tren Dbol)

Diet is flexible but I take in a minimum of 4k cal per day.

Goals are to put on as much mass as possible. Don't really care how lean the gains are and I don't care about holding water.Only concern would be excessive acne.

Here's what I'm thinking:

Weeks 1-16 : 750 mg Test C/week, 500 mg NPP/week.
Weeks 1-5: 50 mg Dbol/day
Aromasin on hand.

PCT:
 Nolva 40/40/20/20
Clomid 50/50/50/50
May do HCG but no specifics for that yet.

Anything here that y'all would change?


----------



## 4everstrong (May 13, 2015)

Your cycle looks solid man. NPP is one of my favorite compounds. But i usually only run it for 8-10 weeks. If you are going to go 16 weeks I would just use Deca instead since you are not worried about the water weight.


----------



## Milo (May 13, 2015)

Thanks for the input. I guess the reason I wanted to go NPP over Deca is so that if I don't react well to the Nandro I'll have the option to have it out of my system quickly.


----------



## DF (May 13, 2015)

Milo said:


> Thanks for the input. I guess the reason I wanted to go NPP over Deca is so that if I don't react well to the Nandro I'll have the option to have it out of my system quickly.



I would say if you didn't have an issue with tren you shouldnt have a problem with deca.  I love deca for a bulk!!!! Though npp should work well too.


----------



## Seeker (May 13, 2015)

I'm looking at it more of a cost issue. Npp vs deca in a 16 week cycle doing 500mg a week. Do your math I suppose.


----------



## Jayjay82 (May 13, 2015)

Yeah deca will set you back cost wise a lot more than NPP would. So I think seek is 100% right it's what's more affordable and in your budget.


----------



## Azog (May 14, 2015)

I like NPP. Who wants to wait for deca to kick?! Looks like a perfect cycle. Only thing I caN say is...try something other than Dbol next run . 

If tren didn't give you acne issues I doubt NPP will.


----------



## Pounds (May 14, 2015)

Dbol was always my favorite drug.  Cheap/effective/quick strength gains 
It does add a lot of water weight/bloat which is why most are turned away I suppose.


----------



## Milo (May 14, 2015)

Thanks for all the responses. After doing some cost comparisons NPP would be cheaper. And having it kick in fast is nice too. All the sources I've read say to pin NPP e3d. Anyone do any different?


----------



## wabbitt (May 14, 2015)

Seems like a lot of unnecessary pinning to me.  If you ran the deca, you could just pin mon/thurs. with one pin.  Maybe it's just me, but I don't like to mix long and short esters.


----------



## HDH (May 14, 2015)

Looks good man. If you want to run NPP, run the shit out of it. With Deca, I only pin once a week. In the big picture, it's really not going to make a difference. Pretty mild stuff anyways.

H


----------



## Azog (May 14, 2015)

I pin my NPP M/W/F.


----------



## gymrat827 (May 14, 2015)

Azog said:


> I pin my NPP M/W/F.



id do the same.....

As for the dbol.....Swap it for var or drol and use it on the tailend.  The NPP will start working quickly.


----------



## McDuffy (May 15, 2015)

For me deca is alot cheaper than NPP. STill im using NPP next cycle because I hear its easier to recover from than deca. I'll be running the same cycle as you only 30mg a day dbol


----------



## 57muscle (Jun 3, 2015)

I would add proviron....make sure to break up the dbol throughout the day...(you must love the stuff)


----------

